# Prayer for my daughter:



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Although in order of need this is a small one I am coming to the prayer warriors of 2Cool. My daughter is in the middle of a carrier change and working toward her nursing degree. She works part time at a local hospital that recently let her go in a cut back. She barely makes ends meet as it is and this has put her in a strain...she hates to ask for help. I would ask for prayer for her...she is understandably distressed and needs another job. Thank you.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Goin up, no prayer is too small when there is someone who needs intervention from the Lord.
Hope it works out, changing jobs did wonders for me.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This I must have to say, she herself must have to pray for God's guidance and afterwards must trust her heart first in whatever decision she makes. My personal feeling is that she has to complete her degree. If obstacles are in the way, she must pray and expect (absolutely) she will receive what she prays for.

She must verbally profess that Jesus Christ is her savior, and (out loud) say that Jesus arose from the dead and was raised into heaven and sits on the right hand of God the Father almighty. She must remain strong and brave. It will happen that she will find her place and she will find her place with amazement. Tell her I said to pace herself without doubt or fear and watch what surprise will be waiting. Stop worrying about things of this world. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

We don't like to see our children distressed and in need. It's appropriate that Seawings has asked us to join him in prayer for his daughter's needs.

So I come to you in agreement with Seawings that his daughter needs your help. Lord, I thank you first of all that she lost her job at the hospital for you tell us to give thanks in everything. You are in control, and you don't close one door of opportunity without opening another. I know you have something good planned for Seawings' daughter. The challenge for her now is to seek the job you've chosen for her. And she never would have looked for it unless she needed a new job.

I ask you to wrap Seawings' daughter in your sheltering arms. Let her sense your presence and your protection. She needs to feel safe. Let your perfect love cast out all her fear. Your word tells us that you haven't given us a spirit of fear, but of a sound mind. Then bless her with strength, so she'll have the energy she needs, both physical and mental, to seek a new job.

Father, guide her with your gentle leading into a place where she can be blessed and she can be a blessing to others. Let her wages be higher on the new job. And please provide a new job for her quickly so that she can start work on Monday.

In the name of Jesus I ask these blessings for Seawings' daughter. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Lord, Oh Gracious One, Merciful MAster. We lift this young lady up to you today, asking you to be her guide in ALL things in her life. Touch her mind , body ,and spirit and fill her with your Holy presence. Giving her wisdom to make choices that are directed by YOU.
In Jesus name, we pray, AMEN


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

maybe we can help.....what area of town? Is she wanting to stay in the medical field?


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

She lives up in the Humble / Kingwood area and would probably like to stay in the medical field (as she is trying to get into nursing school). She's attending Kingwood College and working at nights, class during the day...tough life but she's worked hard to make it on her own. Thank you for your prayers and offers.


----------

